

Benidorm skyscraper built without an elevator - dsirijus
http://www.dezeen.com/2013/08/09/benidorm-skyscraper-built-without-an-elevator/

======
cdvonstinkpot
Imagine the labor costs just to move in, to carry all your furniture up 20
flights of stairs...

------
dsirijus
Nothing a "healthy" PR spin couldn't solve.

------
venomsnake
Cheap premium real estate for fitness freaks :)

